# The Vintage



## solaryellow (May 25, 2013)

The Vintage is an annual event for BMW owners to pay tribute to classic (vintage) BMWs. Last year we were invited to their 9th annual and got absolutely crushed when we sold out of everything in less than 2 1/2 hours. This year we were prepared for them. :biggrin:

The event was held at Westbend Vineyards and Brewery. The owner treated us like family. He even opened the restaurant he has under construction to us to use, even though we hadn't asked. He also told us only we were to use it and not let anyone else in. Here are some pics from us setting up on Friday.













13+-+1



__ solaryellow
__ May 25, 2013


















13+-+4



__ solaryellow
__ May 25, 2013






It was a little windy and we lost one canopy to wind gusts on Friday and took the new 10x20 canopy down after the wind lifted it 6' in the air before slamming it back on the ground. Oddly enough, the BMW flag was the only thing that seemed to survive the wind.













13+-+3



__ solaryellow
__ May 25, 2013






Westbend Vineyards is in the process of converting this 150+ year old home into a restaurant. I hope to visit as a customer when they get it completed. It was beautiful inside and out.













13+-+2



__ solaryellow
__ May 25, 2013






The view from what will be the main dining room of the deck overlooking some younger vines.













13+-+2



__ solaryellow
__ May 25, 2013






Our menu for Saturday.













13+-+1



__ solaryellow
__ May 25, 2013






The cars starting to arrive. We watched the rental company erecting the giant beer garden tent in the wind on Friday. Those guys deserve combat pay for getting it done.













13+-+3



__ solaryellow
__ May 25, 2013






Lining up some of the vintage BMWs. There were a total of 305 vintage cars that made it to the event. The event organizer had told us to expect 250.













13+-+1



__ solaryellow
__ May 25, 2013






Our line was between 50 - 100 deep from 11am until 3pm. We ran out of brisket first, ribs 2nd, then mac and cheese. We got a lot of compliments on the food and ended with very little leftovers. We had 6 butts leftover when it was all said and done. The event organizer's biggest concern was that we would run out like last year so we over-delivered. 

All in all we cooked 400 lbs of meat. 300 lbs of boston butt, 70 lbs of brisket, and 30 lbs of St. Louis spare ribs. With 364 transactions today, we served 498 plates and 904 unique items. We look forward to next year's event! As for me, I am ready for some rest.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 25, 2013)

Wow!!!
Nice job!



~Martin


----------



## woodcutter (May 26, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Wow!!!
> Nice job!
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## solaryellow (May 26, 2013)

I almost forgot our plunder. We traded 4 plates and 4 bottles of water with the Spaten crew for a case of these bad boys.













IMG_20130526_212548_157.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ May 26, 2013


----------



## michael ark (May 27, 2013)

Looks like you have been on the ball.


----------



## daveomak (May 28, 2013)

Joel, great job.... That is quite the performance...  Are you signed up for next year......  Did all the meat fit in the smoker at one time ???  Or did you have some "pre" cooked and stored in coolers...    

Dave


----------



## kathrynn (May 28, 2013)

Congrats!!!!!  BTW....I LOOOOOVE Spaten....fav beer ever....besides Imperial!

Kat


----------



## solaryellow (May 29, 2013)

We had plenty of room Dave. 600 lbs of butts is about our limit.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 29, 2013)

You go Solar... Show them how it's done...

Good shots of your good time... send more this year...

Have fun and as always . . .


----------



## solaryellow (May 29, 2013)

Thank you all! 

I got this unsolicited email from the event organizer yesterday.



From: Scott Sturdy
Date: Tue, May 28, 2013 at 12:06 PM
Subject: BMW car show
To: buttbrosbbq


You all did a great job Saturday! If you would like to make a donation to the event charity, their website is http://doxieacrerescue.rescuegroups.org/info/donate . Donations of any size will be appreciated, plus I think they are tax deductable.

Here's a testimonial if you can use it:

Butt Bros. BBQ set up to do the food at our vintage BMW car show. They set up in a timely manner, were easy to work with, and did not leave a mess after tearing down after the event. Their food is awesome and they were able to feed the hundreds of people we had in attendance. I would not hesitate to use them again. Good work Butt Bros.!!

Scott Sturdy
organizer of The Vintage.
The largest vintage BMW gathering in North America


----------



## kathrynn (May 29, 2013)

Sweet!  Nice to know that they appreciate all the efforts!

Kat


----------



## solaryellow (May 29, 2013)

This event is quite an undertaking on Scott's part. I am thrilled to get an unsolicited endorsement from him. :biggrin:


----------

